# Problem mit Cubase - zeitlicher Versatz beim Livemitschnitt



## Firebuck (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem beim Live-Mitschnitt der Bandprobe. Ich verwende ein Phonic Helix Board 24 und Cubase SX. Die Aufnahme umfasst 9 Spuren. Da es ein Live-Mitschnitt ist, nehme ich alle 9 Spuren gleichzeitig auf. Habe ich die Aufnahme beendet, fällt sofort auf, dass ein Teil der Events unterschiedlich lang sind, obwohl ich die Aufnahme aller Spuren gleichzeitig stoppe. Höre ich alle Spuren ab, sind sie anfangs noch synchron gehen dann aber immer irgendwann zeitlich auseinander, so dass ein Songbrei daraus wird. Beim Abhören einzelner Events fällt auf, dass Teile des Songs einfach fehlen. Es scheint so als würde Cubase die Aufnahme kurz unterbrechen und irgendwann wieder anfangen aufzunehmen. Die Spur wird aber immer als ein Event angezeigt. Woran könnte das liegen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## bokay (23. Dezember 2007)

Kannst du ausschliessen dass es an der Rechner performance liegt?
Sind die Clock Einstellungen beim Interface richtig? 
Vielleicht FW800 an FW400 angeschlossen?

Für mich klingt es dannach als währen die Wandler untereinander nicht gleich getacktet. Ist das die erste Aufnahme mit diesem Interface? Vielleicht ein Produktionsfehler...


----------



## Firebuck (23. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort
Der Rechner liegt von der Hardware her weit über den Mindestvorraussetzungen für Cubase SX 3. Am Rechner dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich habe probeweise vorher einmal  Drums ohne Probleme aufgenommen. Jedoch war der aufgenommene Event nicht so lang. Für die Performance ist doch eigentlich nur der Prozessor und der Arbeitsspeicher wichtig oder?
Wie kann ich denn die Clock Einstellungen kontrollieren bzw. ändern? Der Rechner besitzt eine FW400 Schnittstelle ebenso wie das Board. Das dürfte es auch nicht sein. Kann ich irgendwo in Cubase oder in der Systemsteuerung des Rechners nachschauen, ob eine unterschiedliche Tacktung vorliegt?


----------



## chefkooch (11. Mai 2008)

hi also ich hatte das Problem mal bei CoolEdit.
Die Mindestanforderungen sagen sogut wie garnichts aus wenn du mit deinem Rechner was aufnehmen willsch, weil die praktisch nur die Leistung angibt die das Programm braucht damit es latenzfrei funktioniert ohne irgendwas aufzunehmen (da alle professionellen Tonstudios mit schweine teuren dsp fähigen soundkarten arbeiten (dsp = kleiner rechner in der Soundkarte der nur für das bearbeiten von sounddateien da is)).

Die aussetzer die du auf deiner aufnahme hasch sind (meiner meinung nach) die zeitpunkte an denen dein arbeitsspeicher voll ist und dein Rechner die Daten auf der (viel langsameren festplatte) zwischenspeichert.

Tipp 1 geh mit der wandlerrate runter so hasch du nich "soviel" Daten => Arbeitsspeicher muss nich soschnell auf die Festplatte auslagern.
Tipp 2 stoppe die aufnahme nach einem lied so das der rechner die möglichkeit hat seinen As wieder freizuschaufeln.
Tipp 3 wenn das alles nichts hilft kauf dir ein schnelles speichermedium (z.b. nen firewire flasch Stick, mit sonem ding hab ich schoma 3 stunden konzert mit 16 spuren latenzfrei aufgenommen)

so ... viel text ... ich hoff ma das dir irgendwas davon hilft

Gruß Chefkooch


----------

